# Octopus pattern



## valleymallows (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi, I have seen these little crochet Octopi that lots of charity knitters are making for preemie babies and was wondering if anybody had any ideas how to make them on the knitting machine, I can probably work out the main body but the tentacles that curl round I have no idea if this is possible on the knitting machine. Can anybody help?


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

And does anyone know how to make the curly tentacles with hand knitting?


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Would the tentacles be crocheted instead of being knitted?


----------



## valleymallows (Jul 16, 2016)

in the original pattern the entire Octopus was crochet, however, I cannot do crochet so was wondering if there is way of getting the same effect using machine knitting methods!


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

I bet casting on about 6 stitches then work a knit row then a purl row would produce a curl.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curly-i-cord-for-knitting-machine Here are some instructions from Tanya Cunningham.


----------



## valleymallows (Jul 16, 2016)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curly-i-cord-for-knitting-machine Here are some instructions from Tanya Cunningham.


Wonderful, thank you very much!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Cute????


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Would this work? http://cardiknits.com/freebies_corkscrew_doll.html

It involves short rowing.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Short rowing should work. I remember making those "Potato Chip" scarves using short rowing some years ago. The way they curled around looked just like the tentacles in the picture.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

randiejg said:


> Short rowing should work. I remember making those "Potato Chip" scarves using short rowing some years ago. The way they curled around looked just like the tentacles in the picture.


I remember them but I never knit one myself.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't like to sound negative nor critical - but as a Mom of 6 , an RN who besides working in an intensive care nursery,as well as 2years at a Level ! Trauma ER on Chicago - I do question the advisability of knitting these octopus for newborns,and particularly for premies.The octopus are really cute - but ,IMHO ,feel they are totally inappropriate in ANY nursery! What do babies do? They put anything and everything in their mouth.

My understanding - that what is really needed in an ICN is a soft,baby cap - that also can accommodate an IV live in a vein in the infants scalp.The cap is made so as to have a small hole on eac side for that purpose.

Again,as cute as they are,again as a mother of 6,would never allow any of my babies to have a toy like that - for as long as the natural baby instinct is there - to put everything in there mouth.Can you even begin to imagine how dirty that cute octopus would be. ..and also if hanging around the crib - would be a catcher of all types of dust,etc.

Don't mean to sound so negative -only in to safety first and being realistic.Look at the statistics of hospital infections,generally.


----------



## valleymallows (Jul 16, 2016)

mtnmama67 said:


> Don't like to sound negative nor critical - but as a Mom of 6 , an RN who besides working in an intensive care nursery,as well as 2years at a Level ! Trauma ER on Chicago - I do question the advisability of knitting these octopus for newborns,and particularly for premies.The octopus are really cute - but ,IMHO ,feel they are totally inappropriate in ANY nursery! What do babies do? They put anything and everything in their mouth.
> 
> My understanding - that what is really needed in an ICN is a soft,baby cap - that also can accommodate an IV live in a vein in the infants scalp.The cap is made so as to have a small hole on eac side for that purpose.
> 
> ...


I too questioned whether they were necessary however the charity I knit for have had requests from actual premature baby wards for these Octopi, I am told babies love grabbing hold of the tentacles as it reminds them of being inside the womb, it could be a load of rubbish however as long as the hospitals are requesting them I will try to oblige!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Cute, i've not seen them before being used for premmie bubs, i've only seen requests for hat's, socks/bootie's and wrap's etc


----------



## valleymallows (Jul 16, 2016)

Here is an article I found about the little October being used!

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/news/14913656.The_crocheted_octopuses_that_help_tiniest_babies_feel_safe/#gallery5


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

mtnmama67 said:


> Don't like to sound negative nor critical - but as a Mom of 6 , an RN who besides working in an intensive care nursery,as well as 2years at a Level ! Trauma ER on Chicago - I do question the advisability of knitting these octopus for newborns,and particularly for premies.The octopus are really cute - but ,IMHO ,feel they are totally inappropriate in ANY nursery! What do babies do? They put anything and everything in their mouth.
> 
> My understanding - that what is really needed in an ICN is a soft,baby cap - that also can accommodate an IV live in a vein in the infants scalp.The cap is made so as to have a small hole on eac side for that purpose.
> 
> ...


Since these were specifically requested by the hospital, I'd be practical and think about the safest way to fulfill the request. I'd make them out of a cotton/yarn that can be washed and sanitized. Using different colors and labeling with the baby's name to avoid sharing the same toy will decrease the transmission of infectious agents. Babies do put everything in their mouths, but depriving them of sensory/tactile input can adversely affect the baby's emotional state and development.

Another pediatric R.N.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

shawcountry said:


> Would this work? http://cardiknits.com/freebies_corkscrew_doll.html
> 
> It involves short rowing.


Thanks for sharing. It's going on my LONG list of TBK projects.


----------

